# RIP Reese (Friend's cat) Looking for answers to sudden death



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

I am writing about a friend of mine's cat. She was a 4 year old female and seemed healthy as a horse. I was just over at her place last weekend and played with Reese with the laser and picked her up and everything. Seemed like she was healthy and happy as can be. 

Yesterday morning this friend came into class and told me that Reese had died. We didn't get to talk about it in detail until today and it is an odd story. They said they didn't notice Reese doing anything strange at all, acting normal. Then they heard a thump from another room and that Reese had run into a tv box (new tv in the living room floor - cardboard). They were not in the same room but ran out when they heard Reese *screaming* LOUD. My friend picked her up and she was making all kinds of terrible noises and died instantly in her arms (tongue out and all - sorry for the graphic nature but telling anything that can help). 

Now personally, I don't see how just hitting the TV box did this to her. I think maybe something was wrong that LED her to run into it and then pass away. But it is just a mystery. Do you think she could have gotten into something poisonous? What would make her act this way with no warning whatsoever? My friend (whose cat passed) birthday is in 2 days and I just feel awful for her. She deserves an answer. She is devastated. She has already been buried.

I am asking them to search their house of anything she could have gotten in to. They do not have any of animals but I think they still need to figure it out. If you have any input at all, even just an idea, let me know. Thanks.

RIP Reese... you will be missed.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I am so sorry for your friend. *_closes eyes and sends good thoughts to Reese's family_*

This doesn't sound like poisoning, it sounds like a sudden medical problem, perhaps something congenital or hereditary? It almost seems like Reese suffered an acute attack of epilepsy, a seizure, had a stroke, she could have had heart failure or it could have been several of those things occuring together. Please tell your friend there is NO WAY she could have prevented this from happening. Even if she had recently taken her cat to a vet for a checkup, there are still many things that could have happened with this cat that a veterinarian would have had no clue were imminent.
She loved her cat. She gave her cat a fabulous home and love. She did the very best for her cat. I hope she doesn't beat herself up too badly about what happened. It was not her fault.
My condolences, what a terrible way to lose a pet.
heidi


----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you! I showed my friend what you had to say and she said that it did make her feel better! She is looking into adopting two new cats from the shelter


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks for letting me know my words comforted your friend, Aubrey. I am also glad to hear she is rescuing two more cats.
h


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm sure no expert on cat health issues, but I know when Rookie started having seizures it was obvious (or became obvious, I should say) because she peed all over herself while having it. If it had been a seizure, I think your friend would have known from that.

Whatever happened, I am truly sorry for your friend. It's disturbing to think we could lose them so quickly, but that's the way it seems to go so often. It's great she's thinking about adopting again.


----------

